# SPS-daten in datenbank ablegen



## Ray-Banton (2 September 2008)

Hallo ich arbeite zur zeit an einem projekt, bei dem ich die daten einer sps in eine datenban schreiben muss und habe keinerlei erfahrung damit.
kennt sich damit jemand aus??
bin fuer jede hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 September 2008)

Worum geht es hier? 
Zugriff vom PC aus auf die SPS? Dann mal nach libnodave, AGLink, Ralles BDE suchen. 
Geht es um Datenbankhandling? Dann die entsprechenden Tutorials der DB-Server durcharbeiten?
Oder gibt es noch mehr bzw. andere Probleme?


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

Ray-Banton schrieb:


> kennt sich damit jemand aus??



ja, mehrere - befürchte ich



Ray-Banton schrieb:


> bin fuer jede hilfe dankbar.



lies das handbuch! versuchs mit aus und einschalten! stell eine frage, die man beantworten kann, also irgend etwas wie:

Habe CPU 314 und einen Server mit WinServ2003, darauf ist eine MSSQL-express datenbank installiert. CPU und Server sind über Ethernet mit einander verbunden. Ich kann die CPU pingen. Wie kann ich jetzt bestimmte Daten aus der CPU in die Datenbank schreiben?

Antwort: du brauchst eine anwendung, die dir das datenhandling bewerkstelligt, also aus der CPU liest und in die Datenbank schreibt

... da sollten dir Rainer seine stichworte einiges an lesestoff geben


----------



## Ray-Banton (3 September 2008)

danke erstmal.
es geht mir generel darum ob das ueberhaupt moeglich ist.
ich bin hier in mexico und die maschinen kommen aus deutschland mit teilweise sehr alten sps-en und handbuecher hat angeblich auch niemand, bzw sind in deutschland. ich hab gar keine sps erfahrung und auch keine ansprechpartner.
aber habe schon das ein oder andere interessante thema im forum gefunden.
also ich werde mich eventuell wieder melden wenn die sachlage konkreter wird.


----------



## SBC-User (3 September 2008)

also bei siemens wüßte ich es jetzt nicht aus dem ff, bei saia-steuerungen der aktuellen generation allerdings ist es sehr einfach, da diese systeme über eine cgi-schnittstelle verfügen die das direkte lesen und schreiben erlaubt und für solche applikationen sogar der sbus-treiber als klasse für visualstudio verfügbar ist. ich  habe damit auch schon ein projekt zum spielen komplett in visual-c geschrieben, wo die steuerung quasi nur noch als gateway zur hardware fungiert und habe dabei zum spielen ein logging auf basis eines mysql-server aufgesetzt.


----------



## TommyG (3 September 2008)

Hi Ray,

hack doch mal die Bezeichnungen der SPSen in eine Suchmaschine ( www.alltheweb.com z.B.) dort findest Du die Manuals. Mit den Infos, und den von Rainer gegeben Proggis/ Lösungen durchsuche mal das Forum, das wird Dir weiterhelfen. Dann kannst du hier auch weitere kompetente Hilfe finden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Zickenbändiger (4 September 2008)

*Anbindung an Datenbank*

Hallo 
hatte etwa das gleicht Problem!
Habe das ganze mit Hilfe von LAN Adaptern die auf die CPU-Schnittstelle aufgesteckt werden und einem Perlprogramm das die Daten aus der SPS ausliest und dann in die Datenbank schreibt realisiert.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ray-Banton (5 September 2008)

*da bin ich wieder*

buenos dias ingenieros
also, icha habe:
- 10 Siemens S7- 300 mit CP343 - 1 IT
- 3 Moeller PS4 - 341 -MM1
- 3 Bosch CL 500 mit ZS351

Diese SPSen sollen an einen gemeinsamen Server,
die Hardware um die SPSen Ethernet tauglich zu machen, habe ich bereits angefordert.

Um mein Unwissen nochmals zu verdeutlichen, ich habe keinerlei SPS Erfahrung.

Wenn ich die Sachlage richtig einschaetze, dann brauceh ich einen OPC Server, ist das korrekt??

Wenn ja, kennt jemand die richtige Software, die ich dazu brauche und gibt es eine Software fuer alle 3 SPSen oder brauche ich verschiedene Software fuer die SPSen??

Gruss Ramon


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2008)

Ray-Banton schrieb:


> buenos dias ingenieros
> also, icha habe:
> - 10 Siemens S7- 300 mit CP343 - 1 IT
> - 3 Moeller PS4 - 341 -MM1
> ...



Hallo,

die Hardwarehersteller bieten in der Regel nur OPC-Server
für die eigene Hardware an (Siemens für Siemens usw.).

Das Grundprinzip lautet: Ein Client und n Server für n
verschiedene Baugruppen.

Unabhängige Hersteller wie Inat, Matrikon usw. bieten teilsweise 
OPC-Server an, die verschiedene Hardware unterstützen:

*Inat*

*Matrikon*

*OPC Manager*

Ob Deine Kombination dabei ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## seeba (5 September 2008)

Die alten Bosch CL. Da haben wir hier auch noch einige. Ne Austausch-CPU liegt dann so bei 5k€. *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2008)

*OPC-Server*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> die Hardwarehersteller bieten in der Regel nur OPC-Server für die eigene Hardware an (Siemens für Siemens usw.).



Im allgemeinen ja, aber für Siemens gibt es noch eine Menge andere Hersteller von S5/S7 OPC-Servern, z.B. Deltalogic, Merz, Inat, Softing etc.
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, liegt aber auch daran, dass Simatic Produkte eben weit verbreitet sind.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Oberchefe (16 November 2008)

evtl. auch mal bei Wonderware nachfragen, die können auch mehrere Hersteller:
http://global.wonderware.com/EN/Pages/WonderwareDeviceIntegrationServers.aspx


----------



## Blackforest (16 November 2008)

*Beste Lösung WinCC Flex*

Am schnellsten und billigsten hier WinCC Flex


----------

